# FCKeditor - HTML-Tag-Problem im IE



## JuLaw (28. September 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich benutzer den FCKeditor in meiner WebAnwendung und bin heute auf ein Problem gestossen. Wenn der FCKeditor geöffnet wird, dann wird ein Text hineingeladen. In dem Text gibt es Abschnitte wie Titel, Text, Autor usw.
Diese Abschnitte werden von HTML-Tags umfasst, die den Stil der Schriftart, Grösse, usw. vorgeben. Soweit alles gut, jetzt zu meinem Problem.

Wenn ich die Seite im IE aufmache, dann wird der Text zwar geladen, allerdings stehen die Abschnitte ausserhalb der HTML-Tags zb. 
<span style="font-family: dinot-bold;"></span>Titel

Wenn ich aber die Seite aber mit anderen Browsern öffne (FF, Chrome, Safari) funktioniert alles richtig:
<span style="font-family: dinot-bold;"></span>Titel

Meine Frage an euch:
Hatte jemand dieses Problem schonmal oder kennt jemand die Lösung dafür?

Mit freundlichem Grus
Andreas


----------



## JuLaw (30. September 2010)

kennt denn keiner das Problem?


----------

